# Fathers?



## 393401 (Aug 10, 2016)

Maybe a forum for fathers or "Fathering"? Surely having a place to talk about these issues...or a place for actual dads is relevant?


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

There are actually very few fathers active on this forum. There is a Facebook group called Becoming Dad which also had a private, men only, spin off group 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stormborn (Dec 8, 2001)

There used to be a "Dads" subforum here but it got very little traffic.


----------



## hillymum (May 15, 2003)

WHy would a parenting forum for mothers have a forum for dads? There are support forums for dads. Google, I am sure you could find a few.


----------

